# Can we bill 77003 with 62310?



## Mjones7 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is quite a fiesty debate going on in our office today I would like to know is it posibble to bill CPT(R) 62310, 62311 along with 77003 per the CPT(R) 2012 guidelines - thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## bugsy4cpc (Jan 20, 2012)

*Per 2012 Guidelines...*

Page 319 of the 2012 CPT book... "Fluoroscopy (for localization) may be used in the placement of injections reported with 62310 - 62319, but is not required. ......."   The body of the dictation has to include information that the fluoroscopy was used if using 77003.


----------



## MSimmons89 (Jan 23, 2012)

You *can* definitely bill a 77003 with either code and expect reimbursement, the trick is the insurance.  There is no way to unbundle the two when billing medicare but a private insurance like BCBS will pay for fluoro with the epidural.  You just have to know the insurance since they all can differ so much!


----------

